# Honda Height Adjust Not Working



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

So I pulled my HSS724 out this morning and noticed that the height adjust is not working. It will not lock. Every time i pull the lever and put the bucket up it just falls down. I can even move the machine up and down without any resistance. Any thoughts?


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

UPDATE: So I put it in my garage for a little bit and it seems to be working fine now. The temp outside was 7 (feels like -9) how would that have effected the hydraulic fluid? I guessing that it would have made it more viscous but wouldn't that have made it harder to move not easier? I'm not much of an engineer so all this is a bit above my pay grade.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

My guess would be some water may have gotten into the cable and it wasn’t letting the valve close fully. I would try and get some lubricant into the cable and maybe some low temp grease on the exposed bits.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

maybe call the dealer. i'm sure they have heard of this problem . check back if you find out what happened.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There's a locking mechanism built into the bottom of the piston arm that gets released by the thumb lever. If ice builds up in the mechanism there where the end of the cable is attached, it can hold the piston in the unlocked position. A little heat, or a shot of hot water from a tea kettle will solve the problem instantly.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> There's a locking mechanism built into the bottom of the piston arm that gets released by the thumb lever. If ice builds up in the mechanism there where the end of the cable is attached, it can hold the piston in the unlocked position. A little heat, or a shot of hot water from a tea kettle will solve the problem instantly.


Tabora you were spot in. I called my dealer and he said the exact same thing you did. Thanks for the reply.


----------

